# Spot-Hogg Hunter with wrap kit and lens - is it possible?



## paramahans (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ! 

I need some help with sight.

I have decided for Hogg-IT HUNTER with small pin guard and with wrap kit and with lens. The question is, if the wrap kit itself does accept Spot-Hogg lenses or do I need to buy extra lens adapter, and this adapter (with lens) mount to wrap kit? I don´t know if this combination (pin guard + wrap kit + lens adapter) is possible.

Thank you !


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Its not as far as I know and I am a Spot Hogg man, But it can be done, I can't remember off hand what the size of the screw that holds the wrap to the pinguard is but you can order custom screws, from like BoltDepot.com, That are the extended length to accept the wrap, lens and sunshade, or just ditch the sunshade and it may work without ordering any screws, I would just put some sort of thin foam to help for shock and vibration on the lens


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

paramahans said:


> Hello !
> 
> I need some help with sight.
> 
> ...


The simple answer is "yes" you can do exactly what you want to do. 
The Hunter Hogg-It is the same as the Hogg-It other than the Hogg-It has a dove tail bar.. Look at the Spot Hogg web site to find what you need to mount a lens in the either Hogg-It.


directly from the Spot Hogg website:

Lens Adapter/Sunshade

You must have an adapter to install a lens on your Spot-Hogg sight. Use it without a lens and our adapter doubles as a great sunshade and brush guard adding an inch of extra protection to the back side of your pin guard. The Sight Light can be used with the adapter, but not with the lens and the adapter.


----------



## paramahans (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much guys !


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

The sunshade wont work with the wrap , lens will but to use both need to buy longer screws.Do a search on here i seen a thread where some one posted the length of the screws and size .


----------

